# Good plant for guppies to eat?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Are there some plants that guppies really like to eat? I know that they're omnivores, so they should eat some plants; I thought I'd try to plant some of their favorites 

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Never seen my guppies eat at plants specifically. The do pick at the stuff that get's stuck in moss.

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with John, I've never seen my guppies munch plants and I have a varied selection (ok, mess) in their tank. They do like the snail food I bought from other members, picking at it occasionally. They spend a lot of time making sure they haven't missed anything edible among the plant leaves and moss. I try to feed a varied diet that includes flakes, freeze-dried, and frozen foods so I think they're getting everything they need. One thing I've noticed is I don't have a speck of algae in my guppy/shrimp/snail tank. I don't know who I have to thank specifically, but I am grateful.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Having kept guppies for many years, I also cannot say there are any plants they will eat. They are constantly picking, but never seen them do any damage to anything.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! I had memories from my childhood of putting one plant in a tank full of guppies and having it get devoured, but I couldn't remember what kinds of plants they were. In hindsight, I suppose the plants could have just died, or maybe the pleco ate them (although I thought there were times when we didn't have a pleco, so that can't have been all of it). I'm trying to remember to check everything I "know" when setting up this new tank, since its been a long time, and I never knew *that* much anyway


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Guppies are great algae eaters. If you really wanted you could try feeding them spirulina flakes or something like that.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine won't touch my plants and I even put some lettuce in the other day which gets devoured in my other community tank, but the guppies would not touch that either.


----------

